# You name that dog what!!?



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm sure I'm not the only one with a story like this  sold the only chocolate from my FCAFC roux litter to a friend of mine and he names it: It's very Risky to own a Chocolate! Call name Risky . This after I thought we had an agreement he was going to name it whiskey, or whAt I'll be sipping when she's either kicking buttocks or worrying me to the point of drinking . Anyone else out there with fun dog nAmes?


----------



## Oz1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok, I'll play. One of my labs name is Qazi. He is from New Zealand and was raised to be a guide dog for blind, but didn't make it. Great dog, lot of heart! These dogs are named according to their birth order and he was in the "Q" litter. Not a lot of choice there. Oz


----------



## Flying Dutchman (May 1, 2009)

My dog is named High Times Dutchman's CopperCooper

High Times: Breeder's kennel name
Dutchman's: All my dogs will carry that name. It's kind of my "kennel name" except that I don't breed dogs or have a kennel.
Copper: Breeder's husband was a retired police officer named Mike (see below) and passed away from cancer while the dam was pregnant.
Cooper: I just liked this call name.

Litter mate to my dog is named High Times Applejack (their "kennel name" just like mine) Mike. His call name is "Copper". Pretty cool names, in my opinion!


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

When I got my first Chesapeake, My Grand daughter wanted to name him so he became Grandpa's Shot of Brandy which I thought was very original. Clay


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

i have a 15 mo chocolate registered name is yellowbanks early morning woody. when he titled in jr last fall the woman handing out ribbons got to the name and just cracked up and couldn't get the name out.


----------



## Mallard Mugger (Jul 29, 2009)

When I was about 10 or so, Dad and I went to pick up his newest pup. Dad was flying high at anticipation and was in a stellar mood. On the way home he let me get my first Big Mac. Man was I in heaven, sitting in the back seat of the Ram Charger with a new pup and my Big Mac. That lasted until I got my sandwhich out -- Sasseville Mac Attack.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

One of my previous lab's before I knew there was more to training then throwing empty shotgun shells ...his call name was Chub's ,but his AKC papers read - White's Chubby.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Click Click Boom
call name RayRay


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Call name is Pippa. Named after Pippa Middleton because she had the cutest butt in the litter.


----------



## John Paske (Mar 10, 2009)

My dog's call name is Puck. I have had a few judges ask me "what did you just say?" after releasing him for a mark. During training, his call name sometimes changes to Puckhead or Pucker.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

The last dog of mine that I burried was named; Booty Raider

Named after the seafaring pirates of the Gulf Of Mexico and their quest for gold.

;-)

My female, Booty Tattoo is approaching her 14th B'day.


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

I had a list of names before I got my pup and this was one of them. If you want to use it you can have it. Brotha From Anotha Motha, call name Bro


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Charlie Lesser said:


> Call name is Pippa. Named after Pippa Middleton because she had the cutest butt in the litter.


The stuff I learn on here is amazing. I didn't know who Pippa was or that she had a Facebook Ass Appreciation Society... But I was disappointed when I looked it up.

Pippa is a cute name none-the-less.


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm big on the old western movie names and will stick with them in the future. My current pup is John Simpson Chisum, call name "Chisum". First one was Hunter of Birds, call name "Hunter".


----------



## David Eaton (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a female black lab. She is well bred out of Show me the Money and In the Money. Her name is Works for Money. Her call name is Tricks.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

We go with the beer theme. Last dog was Sage Gotcha Drinking Dixie. Sage was Dam, Gotcha was sire , call name Dixie. Current dog is Dude and Dixie's Abita Amber, call name Amber. Don't know what the next one will be but it will be a beer. Both beers are orginial New Orlean beers.


----------



## Mstormc (Feb 18, 2010)

John Paske said:


> My dog's call name is Puck. I have had a few judges ask me "what did you just say?" after releasing him for a mark. During training, his call name sometimes changes to Puckhead or Pucker.


Don't forget Pumpkin or Pickles


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

One of my buddies said when he gets a nother pup he will name it 

Ugly sticks heavy rod - call name Ugly - I could see him do it.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I told my wife if I ever had a chocolate male his name would be Blue Heaven(my kebnnel) Dropped A Deuce= call name Turd.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Blackie was the name of our first dog as kids b/c he was black. Blackie is the name of my oldest dog 11yo b/c he is black.


----------



## BobOwens (Jul 30, 2011)

My current Male's name is- Running With Wild Wild Women... Call name Buck. He was diagnosed with hip dysplasia so he won't be running with any Wild Wild Women as we had planned. oh well! 

Labman- We also like to refer him to Buckhead!


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

My first male was Ebenezers Evanders Echo - got him the night Tyson bite Hollyfield's ears - seemed an appropriate foreshadow of what was to come
Current chocolate is Ebenezers Expensive Ego-trip and believe me that is what she has been
Current black female is Ebenezers Erebus Enchantress -Erebus meaning Hell
Have a name picked out for my next black female, had hoped she would have been out of Chant but Chant carries EIC so I won't breed her. I am looking for Ebenezers Eljudnirs Ember translations Hells Hall Ember The j is pronounced like a y as in Bjorne


----------



## brandonh98 (Jan 13, 2013)

My daughter named our chocolate "Brownie".


----------



## biggeorge50 (Mar 14, 2007)

I bought a dog in Canada, so I named him after the most famous canadian I know - Dudley Doright.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Bred to Cosmo and kept a little pistol of a BLF.At 7 weeks old she had all the house cats running.Named her Duckponds Double Dare Ya.It fit her to a T.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Mstormc said:


> Don't forget Pumpkin or Pickles


Rumor has it that Jimbo from RNT has a new pup named pickles.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

My new pup is Blackwater's Hoof Hearted.
Call name "Rip".

Say it a few times...


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

Buddy of mine named is dog Jack! So what do you say when he jumps up on you!!!! EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Dutchman (May 1, 2009)

Nice, Marcy! Took me eight times through before I got it!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

My favorite dog name is a dog I've never met, OTCh Jo's Xspensif Hobi O'Redfield, a sheltie owned by Joanne Johnson. In the 2000s, Hobby held the record for most OTCh points (Obedience Trial Champion) in a lifetime. She may still hold the record; I'm not sure. To get all the points, she not only had to be a great dog, her owner must have spent almost every weekend traveling to dog shows for many years. It must have cost a small fortune. I have always wondered, how did Joanne Johnson know when she was naming a little puppy that Hobby would be the dog that would be worth spending all that money on?


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

We kept a female out of our female. She's 15 weeks ok. I had so many ideas for a registered name, but the wife of the owner of the stud called her opinionated. I was thinking Benton's Little Miss Opinionated of Opus - call name Penny. Benton for our last name and Opus is our Kennel name. While she is opinionate or feisty, I didn't want to label her with her name So I settled Benton's Opus Pocket Change. She is also fox red. She'll still called Penny.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

David Eaton said:


> I have a female black lab. She is well bred out of Show me the Money and In the Money. Her name is Works for Money. Her call name is Tricks.


That's awesome!


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

*Sue*

He's a big black 95 lb. boy named Sue.


My new pup is Floyd after my favorite 70's band.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Jiggy said:


> My new pup is Blackwater's Hoof Hearted.
> Call name "Rip".
> 
> Say it a few times...


Thats really clever....


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

My old mans name is High Praise Dk Chocolate with Nuts. Needless to say he is a chocolate male


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Named my yellow female lab *Miss December 1953*, call name is "Norma". Named her after Norma Jeane Mortenson, aka Marilyn Monroe.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Mary Bizub (Jul 23, 2005)

I had a female named Deadbird Back call name Daisy, and I bred a pup out of Daisy and later sold him. His name was Muscovy's Tremblin' Earth Quake call name Shaker.


----------



## rfm (Jul 7, 2011)

I have had a Flounder, Trout, and now a Guppy and a Fin. We sorta like the water...


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I got steamrolled by my step-daughter and wife. Our newest female:

*Girl On Fire* aka _"Katniss"_

Inspired by the movie, The Hunger Games.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Mstormc said:


> Don't forget Pumpkin or Pickles


I was just talking to a good friend who's a bit of a "public figure" in the sporting community. He has a male lab pup named "Pickle".

Chris


----------



## etalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Our new pup is Flatlanders That'll Leave Amark .....call name Spank!


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've always wanted to name a dog "Chili" after Travolta's character in Get Shorty so I got a pup out of Five Star Patton and a lean mac pup. 

"Five Star Chili Mac"


----------



## Lauren Koch (Mar 28, 2009)

labman63 said:


> I told my wife if I ever had a chocolate male his name would be Blue Heaven(my kebnnel) Dropped A Deuce= call name Turd.


Thank you for making me laugh until my stomach hurt! My choco's are sitting here wagging their tails thinking I am crazy. I hope you do get a chocolate one day.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

KBs They call me "Beau"
Snakey Jake
Its Showtime of Bearpoint call name "Star"


----------



## Capt. Collins (Jan 6, 2013)

Carter's Mill Holy Roller, Call name "Preacher', yellow male. Already named, but get to pick him up the weekend of Feb 9th.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

One of my AWS' is: Carolina Duck Gumbo....Gumbo
Our female is: Carolina's Wild March Hare.....Bunny


----------



## Dos Patos (Oct 15, 2012)

Readys Number One Spot=call sign LUDA.Ready after his sire.Number One Spot after a song the rapper Ludacris sang(I dont listen to rap).But meaning I'm coming for the number one spot.He now resides with my best friend whom is a guide for HRnG.Typical ******* dog drinks beer and eats crawfish!


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Sweet Child o' Mine-Axel
Forever in Blue Jeans-Levi


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

We had a BLF - Topshelf's Wicked Winter Brew- call name Chilly (with a Y) 
I have Harley themes so Broken Willow's Screamin Eagle
Screamin Eagles Sweet Ride
My next will probably be Screamin Eagles Enjoy the Ride, call name Joy.


----------



## wakemup (Dec 29, 2012)

Wakemup Wild Night Out call name "Bender"


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I hunted with a guy a couple of times that had a "chesador" that he called Mother ****er. ****er for short. Heck of a nice hunting dog and the looks he got at the boat ramp when he called that dog where priceless.


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a name Bluesky's He's got gas. Call name BENO. Next male gets it.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

CBR male. Call name Callahan, registered name "Go ahead...Make my day".


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

All of my dogs have an extended story linking the registered name to the call name. For instance, Struan's Flight of Fancy with a call name of Muse. However, there's one name I desperately want to use but that my wife won't let me. Remember...these are Tollers. If I were to get a male with 4 white feet I'd name him Struan's Duke of Argyll with a call name of "Socks".


----------



## TimberDog (Nov 19, 2012)

Because it is my favorite place to hunt, my new pups name is (paper name) MANEYS CUTTEN'EM IN THE WOODS (Call name) TIMBER


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Our kennel name derived from an eleven foot one inch aligator that had a .243 cerebral hemerage in the river, in front of our house when we lived in Camden, AL. It was watching our 7 month old Chocolate lab female, named Corky, who ended up being our foundation bitch. She was named Corky because her tail was deformed and looked like a cork screw (it was not heriditary). We had another female that I named over Cleo's objection, Gator Point's Rusty Zipper. She was brown (Rusty) and she moved quickly (Zipper). It has been a 30 year fun ride, Bill


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I was trying to think of a cool name for my pup.
I ride a Harley and of course eveyone was telling me to name him Harley.
I think there must be about 10 million dogs named Harley.

In American pop-culture what is cooler than a Harley-Davidson??

Yep---slam dunk-----*ELVIS!!!* :black:

He has black sideburns and every thing!


----------



## vergy (Sep 8, 2006)

Charlie Lesser said:


> Call name is Pippa. Named after Pippa Middleton because she had the cutest butt in the litter.


A little useless knowledge for you. Ever see Jaws the movie? (who hasn't) If you remember, there was a beach scene where a kid was attacked and eaten. Well before the kid was attacked there was a black lab retrieving sticks name..Pipa. Got eaten too.


----------



## KLC (Dec 25, 2008)

My son has a CFL, Carmel Apple w/o Nuts. c/n Apple. You guessed it female


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

My first Lab(CLM) was Bull's Turtle Moose of Bryn Mawr(Moose). He has a goofy name because my mom had a head injury and while she was at a Bryn Mawr rehab she saw a bunch of geese and called them Turtle Moose.. So I kind of named him there. My 2nd dog is actually my wife's.. No fancy name. She named him Hunter.. So he is simply Hunter Beck. My almost 3 year old BLM is Bull's Harley Road Hog. Like Stan said Harley Davidson is really cool. I ride one as well.. So my dad died a few years ago and his handle was Road Hog as an over the road trucker... So Thats how he got his name. My current pup(BLM)is Bull's Kunte Kinte.. Call name Toby..


----------



## Richard Meisemann (Dec 29, 2009)

I've got: "Gon' Make you Sweat, Gon' Make you Groove" Zeppplin


----------



## saabisil (Jun 12, 2006)

Saabi Sil's Something Wicked
Call name: Wicked


----------



## John Suits (Jan 12, 2007)

D.L.R.'S Smokin Mary Jane.......call name Token


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

I'll Gladly Pay You Tuesday----call name "Whimpy"


----------



## D Bros. (May 14, 2012)

My first Lab wasn't registered, so he was just Deacon. Best damn dog ever. My current Lab is named Diesel Dunn Right, call name Diesel. And I think my next one will be named Engine Of Destruction, call name Dozer. Got a thing here with the D names.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

North Mountains Watch it Wiggle call name "Jello". The registered name the credit goes to Doug, know as DMA here at RTF.


----------



## Jared77 (Oct 7, 2009)

We have HighTimes Believe It Or Not call name Ripley and HighTimes Heck Of A Shot call name Jager (German for hunter).


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

My newest is Swan River's Got My Mojo Work'n, call name Muddy...


----------



## Johnny Drew (Oct 7, 2010)

YLM Johnny's "Tucker" Out Splashin'. C/N Tucker He likes to jump in the water. 
BLF Drew's Outback Girl C/N Bindi. The wife's dog. She wanted a dog named Bindi.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

​Our newest male is named Citori's Walther PPK, call name Bond, James Bond.


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

How about "Lonestars' Mary Janes' Addiction" call name "Toke" !


----------

